# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Private tutor in DC

## ryabinkin

Hi, 
I'm looking for a Russian tutor in the Washington DC area. My husband is Russian and his mom speaks no English so I will like to learn. Also, I want to learn so that my kids can also learn it as a third language. 
If you or anyone you know tutors in the DC area let me know. 
Thanks, 
Criska

----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

Hi Criska,
I read your other post too and now `m only curious: what would your kids' third language be (besides English and Russian) - Spanish?!
Anyway, I hope you will find a nice tutor in your area...   ::

----------

Hi Agnessa, 
Yes, you guessed it... Spanish   ::  It will be easy for my family and I to teach them Spanish since we will try to speak it more often when we are around them. However, Russian is a whole other story... It's not like my mother-in-law lives here so they won't be able to here it as often. She may move to the US when we have kids but until than I don't think they will here it often enough unless I learn so that my husband and I can speak it around them. We'll see  ::  
Thanks!!! I hope I find one too!

----------


## Mariannavk

Hello, 
I was wondering if you are still looking for a Russian Language in structor in the DC area. I am a native Russian speaker and I have been teaching Russian as a Second Language for a few years in the DC area. YOu can reach me at mariannavk@gmail.com 
Marianna

----------

